# Bored or just love me? :D



## Mymouse (Jul 2, 2010)

Do your mice need alot of attention?
For the past couple of days my mousies have gone nuts when I feed them, I think they are bored with their cage that has a wheel, house, tube that goes outside the cage and back in agin, one medium rope and one small rope, feeding bowl and one feeding powl upside down (so they can reach the waterbottle by standing on it and I also put fresh vegetables and food there).
Now when I feed them they run up my hand and want to play on me and the never get enough, they are three and when I put my hand in they start climbing up my hand and exploring. When one goes back in the cage another one just goes up and at the end I had to put them all down and close before they went out again:lol: I have a rope haning from the bars on the top and when I put them in the cage they ran to the rope, climbed fast up it and out again before I could close haha..so cute, they just can´t get enough of outside play..good thing I´m making them a more fun cage with a second floor and stuff  are all of your mice like that?

I´ve been collecting sesame seeds in my workplace and gave them a few tonight and they were so happy  try to feed them something extra good like fresh vegetables or some stuff I can get at work (restaurant) but it´s kind of silly when I take one slice of tomatoe and cut like a small part of it and put in a bag, they need such tiny portions :lol:


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

I have one mouse, who does insist on coming out every time I go to feed everyone in my mouse room! 
She comes to the top, and once I open it, she climbs into my hand slowly, and I just sort of carry her around.

NOW, she's taught the rest of her cage, to do the same thing! Now everyone wants a piggy-back ride around the mouse room! :lol:


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I think a lot of folks would be jealous to have meeces that clamor to be handled.

Umm..I don't think tomatoes are a safe food for mousies.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Yeah, lay off the tomatoes, too acidic for mousies.


----------



## Mymouse (Jul 2, 2010)

oh ok, thanks for the tip moustress and Rhasputin, I only gave them tomatoes once (fortunatly) and I was at work trying to remember if it was ok and I was sure it was  will be sure not to use it again  but is red pepper ok? (we call it paprika, it´s sweet not hot like chili)

It´s also strange that the most timid mouse is now the one who want´s to come out and play the most! (do you call it "most social")
This was the doe that I thought I did not want to keep, I didn´t even post a photo of her when I posted photos first because she was not a keeper....but then she was so pretty so I never took her back....then when I started giving them treats she has just changed and likes so much to go out and play, I think she has food-love for me :lol:


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Peppers are best to stay away from too. Anything in the nightshade family, I personally keep away from my mice.

Carrots, broccoli, potatoes, celery, all of those are good for meece.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I'm not sure about sweet red pepper either. I'd use spinach, carrots, cucumber, lettuce...I don't know about a comprehensive list of veggies that are safe for meeces. I do know that citrus fruits and other acidic fruits should be avoided as mousies make their own Vitamin C and extra added to their diet can cause acidosis.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

I rarely give my mice vegatables, especially ones than can bloat them like potatoe, or makes them have diahorrea if given too much like cucumber.

Celery and lettuce can be dogdy because there is so much of it that can't be digested.

About once every few weeks my mice get dandilion leaves, thats it.

W xx


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Dandelion leaves are good!
I hear that wheat grass is good too. 
My mice nearly NEVER get veggies. But they do enjoy carrots.

All of mine LOOOOVE chicken too. :lol: 
But that's not a veggie. :roll:


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Chicken is great for them! Obviously only in mouse size portions, and with no herbs or spices added LOL

My hamster adores chicken. He only gets a tiny amount every month of so (If he's lucky) but he wolfs it down and then promptly falls asleep to digest it. hehe

Animal protein is good for rodents. I give my rats chicken bones on occassion.

W xx


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

My mice love ox tail bones. 
And I use that as a good excuse for me to buy some Ox tails as a treat for me. . . Mmmm. . .


----------



## Mymouse (Jul 2, 2010)

Do you know if this is ok? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leymus_arenarius , the straws are large and thick and would be fun for them to climb on or gnaw/eat if ok.

How much chicken do you give them, what is the size of the bite. I have 3 mousies in each cage.

Dandelion leafs really  I have plenty of that if you mean this http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dandelion

I saw clover in the foodlist, is it something like this (it usially has only 3 leafs but sometimes 4) http://wendyusuallywanders.files.wordpr ... clover.jpg ...if so yay, we have that here


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Yes, dandilion leaves are packed with vitamins, iron and most importantly to breeding does and growing pups, folic acid.

Only give the leaves though, and not too often. Mine usually get a leaf per mouse every 3 weeks or so, sometimes less depending on how many I find on my garden.

Obviously you need to make sure nobody has put any weed killer on the plants because giving them to mice!

I don't give my mice chicken, only my hamster and chicken bones to my rats... the animal proteins my mice get are from the kitten food I put in thier food mix, and from Meal worms I give them as treats 

W xx


----------



## Mymouse (Jul 2, 2010)

Ok so I could give 3 mice 3 leafs of dandilions, perhaps begin with one leaf for 3 mice and go up to 3 leafs later slowly.
Yes, weed killer is not so much used here for places where dandilions grow, on grass but I will of course just take out of my or my parents garden to be sure 

Yes of course, I also give them high quality dog food since I already buy it in bulks for my dogs but I would like to try and see if they like chicken as a treat since I often have chicken without seasoning (only on the skin) here at home.


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

I never thought about dandelion leaves, I pick them for my rabbits all the time though.

I now use dog biscuits in my mouse mix for protein, used to use kitten kibble but was told it may be too high in protein so I switched but so far Ive not notied any difference. Sometimes Ill pop in a few crickets when my geckos have had their fill, they go down very well although can spark fights if there not enough to go around the tank.


----------



## Mymouse (Jul 2, 2010)

But is this ok?


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Yes those are fine! Just take them inside, and wash them off. I stick mine in the fridge over night, to make sure that, if there are any bugs on them, they will most likely die.


----------



## Mymouse (Jul 2, 2010)

Ok awesome, will try those out tomorrow! Well I think I don´t need to put it in the fridge since there are VERY few bugs here in Iceland compaired to aboad, I don´t think there are any that could harm the mice. We don´t have ticks, ants, mosqitos and other things like abroad, so glad not to have it here ;D.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Gosh! No mosquitoes in Iceland? Now I'm definitely excited to move over there! :lol:


----------



## Mymouse (Jul 2, 2010)

Yeah, the only flies here that are able to sting are midge, honeybees and wasps.


----------

